# Honda Engine died, gas in oil



## mnlegacy (Dec 30, 2009)

I have a two stage Honda snow blower. The other day a pin in one of the augers broke. I stopped, but didn't have the right sized pin so I continued blowing snow with only one auger. After four passes, the engine suddenly made a loud whine and died. I was able to re start, but when I put it into gear, it made the same noise and died. Now I can barley pull the starter rope, let alone get it started. I could smell gas. I checked the oil and it's runny and smells strongly of gas. 
What did I do!!??? Did I destroy the engine??

Thanks if advance for any help.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF :wave:

Running with one auger did not cause your problem. It was all the gas that was in the oil. Guessing that the needle/seat in carb was the cause. Gasoline is not a good lubricant.

Probably the engine is ruined, bad crank, bad rod bearing and a bad cylinder, bad piston due the lack of "oil".

BG


----------



## mstpops (Oct 21, 2009)

sounds like the engine wet sumped / petrol diluted from carb flooding ( debris in needle seat area) or sticking fuel valve / hinge pin or just plain worn out seat/ needle 

if oil was very very thin and ran off dip stick and smelled like fuel wet sump indicated
this condition cause the piston / ring and cylinder damage along with big end and main bearing damage 

results similar to extremely low oil condition / excessive oil condition as engine does not get lubricated properly 

sorry but it sounds like new engine or new snow blower


----------

